# Two peas in a pod- silly puppies!



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Even though Jackson and Justice aren't from the same litter, they are two peas in a pod! (Justice, the solid sable, is two weeks older, from Cache Havanese and Jackson, white with a sable head, was born here at MopTop).
I wanted to share a few pics of these two- this must be what it's like to have twins, double the work, double the joy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, Missy, NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

YES MISSY!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:
(i wish i could take my own advice.. lol)

Ryan


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahhh! I swear that you're all trying to torture me with puppy pics! :Cry:
IWAP!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YES MISSY YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES RYAN YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Too cute! Are you goin to breed these two together in the future?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are just adorable. It must be fun to watch the two play non-stop. At least they have the same energy and can wear out each other hopefully before they wear you out.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is just wrong!!! They are so stinking cute!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I seriously want two at once NOW!!!!

Katie should be banned from posting pics for the next few months. Only pics of them pottying and chewing things!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are sooooooooo cute, and they are always so close together. How adorable!!!!!! IWAP!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Soooo adorable, I love the one of Jackson sitting on Justice LOL

We may just have to disable Missy's membership at this point, she is going to totally loose it now with all these adorable puppies being posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL!!! at least I am getting balanced advice all in all. Thank heavens Justice and Jackson are not available!!! Justice? A Girl? could really steal my heart.

Katie, you have really caught their two in pod attitude in these pictures. They are so freakin adorable. 

NO! Missy NO! YES! Missy YES!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie, they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*HOLLY, DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT, READ THIS THREAD (betcha she does)*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! They are so adorable. Looks like a baby Kubrick!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

BEE-uutiful.
They're soo sweet I have a cavity.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, they are gorgeous! 

Missy, :nono:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Need morehoto:Love thehoto:Twins are great!!!hotoleaseound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are to darn cute....and you have to be having fun!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I bet you are having so much fun! They are adorable!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Katie they are the cutest duo. Jackson sitting on Justice is priceless.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YES MISSY YES! is winning out in this thread....Katie, if Justice just doesn't turn out perfectly for show or breeding and needs a new home I will pay top dollar to have her own me! (I think I am pretty safe that that will not be the case  ))


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

They are just too, too adorable! Loki needs a little brother or sister. Working on his "dad" on this.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, they are too adorable for words.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Katie, Thanks for the picture updates  I love seeing pictures of my girl enjoying her new home with her new brother  They both are so cute.....Thanks for sharing.
YES..MISSY..YES!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, that is just too cute!!!!!!!!! They are adorable! Are they both the same age, Katie? Are you planning on showing them both?

My gosh, they are beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, get me out of here. We are so corruptible. How cute!!! I can't stand it.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Don't anyone let Missy see the photos of those two!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you so much for all your compliments on these two- they are a riot!
They are just two weeks apart, and yes my plan is to show them (well actually my daughter will show them!)-
I have retired my older breeding dogs so it's fun to raise up the next generation-


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Don't anyone let Missy see the photos of those two!


 Too late!

YES MISSY YES!! Missy you need a girl, you're outnumbered by all those boys


----------

